# Fish Creek and Raliegh dam?



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Does anyone have any info regarding the trout fishing at either Fish Creek or Raliegh Dam, or for that matter any where else they are biting? Please let me know. Thanks. :thumb:


----------

